# MKV Part Identification



## shamowfski (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't find this part. It's the plastic cover for the seat harness (I think) on the passenger side. Does anyone know where I can get it?









Thanks in advance.


_Modified by shamowfski at 12:54 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## shamowfski (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: MKV Part Identification (shamowfski)*

I think the part number is "1K0 971 981 A" (the one on the drivers side is 1K0 971 981 B). But I can't find it for sale online.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: MKV Part Identification (shamowfski)*

that part number looks right..there is a color code at the end as well


----------



## shamowfski (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: MKV Part Identification (blacksmoke194)*

Found it. It was jammed up under the seat.


----------

